# H. Upmann Chairman Res. Robusto Cigar Review - Blue Light Special



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

These cigars are now a closeout, and are going pretty cheap. I got a box for $50.00. At regular prices, they are just too expensive, like $200.00. ...

Read the full review here: H. Upmann Chairman Res. Robusto Cigar Review - Blue Light Special


----------

